# European Delivery June 2012 - Black 335i



## M2133Z (Jul 8, 2012)

*European Delivery June 2012*

Picked up a sapphire black metallic 335i in Munich June 21st, 2012.

I grew up in Munich and my favorite road trip was driving over the Brenner Pass to Italy so we did the same. This was my first European Delivery and a great experience.
We spent 3 days driving from Munich to Bergamo and then to Lake Lugano and back to Munich.

Here are some pictures...

_Pickup in Munich:_










_First part of the trip to Bergamo and Lake Lugano:_










_Nice old/new contrast at the Austrian border:_



















_Lunch in Meran, South Tyrol:_










_Next stop Lake Garda:_





































Driving the curvy roads and tunnels along the lake was great fun. The car's sound in the tunnels confirmed my decision to go with the 6 cylinder.

_Bergamo:_










We spent the night in old town Bergamo. Staying within the old walls got us a permit to enter the restricted area of the old town.



















Driving the small streets in a brand new car was a bit nerve-racking. 
_This was actually one of the wider streets:_



















The next night we spent at Lake Lugano. More good driving fun.



















_Not a big fan of the front orange reflectors:_










_Return trip from Lake Lugano over the Maloja Pass to St. Moritz and back to Munich:_










_Lake Sils:_





































We dropped off the car at the Munich airport July 4th and now it is on a ship to California.

Looking forward to picking up the car from Jon Shafer in Santa Barbara in a few weeks. A long wait....


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Fantastic pictures and a great route! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## beamerlvr (Mar 28, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## M2133Z (Jul 8, 2012)

*Part 2 of the European Delivery*

The drive from the Santa Barbara redelivery home to the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Great pics! Welcome home!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Really great composition on the photos. Nice job! It looks like you had a great trip, and for sure you picked up a beautiful car. Many happy miles to you! :thumbup:


----------

